

Startup Ideas: The Future of Aging - GrowWebs

According to Census data, between 2010 &#38; 2050 the population of Americans over 65 years of age will double to 88.5 million. The technology needed to facilitate these changes is not yet fully available.<p>The video below was created to inspire technological innovation and to make aging financially possible. This seems like a huge problem begging for elegant solutions.<p>http://www.aahsa.org/article_cast.aspx?id=10153
======
adrianscott
yes, good stuff. have you looked at aubrey de grey's book on ending aging?
also grossman & kurzweil's transcend?

there is a tremendous opportunity there in non-institutional health/longevity.
one entrepreneurial challenge will be getting a combo of scalability and
defensible market position.

i hope to do something in this field more actively once my current project has
grown its wings further ;).

